# كنيسة كلية سان مارك:



## الملك العقرب (4 أغسطس 2007)

*كنيسة كلية سان مارك بالاسكندرية:* ​ 
ب





​ 






​ 






​ 





​ 

*



*​ 








​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 








​ 



لا يمكننا الحديث عن الكنيسة دون ان نتكلم عن المدرسة نفسها، حيث ان الكنيسة بنيت كجزء من المدرسة وليس ككيان منفصل
- يرجع تاريخ كلية سان مارك الى عام 1921 عندما فكر الرهبان القائمين على إدارة مدرسة سانت كاترين (المنشية) انهم بحاجة لمدرسة جديدة لاستيعاب عدد الطلبة المتزايد فذهبوا إلى الملك فؤاد يستأذنوه أن يسمح لهم ببناء مدرسة جديدة. فوافق وبدأت أعمال البناء عام 1925 في منطقة فضاء خالية من اى مباني بالشاطبى.
- وافتتحت المدرسة سنة 1928م وكان الرهبان بانفسهم يشرفون على البناء مقترحين بعض التصميمات اعتمادا على معرفتهم بعلوم العمارة
والآن بعد 76 سنة لا تزال المدرسة قائمة محتفظة برونقها وروعة واعجاز عمارتها حيث تحرص ادارة المدرسة على صيانتها الدورية وذلك لتلافى التأثير السىء للرطوبة وهواء البحر على المبانى وبخاصة مبنى الكنيسة
اصطحبنا الاخ ريجيس (Frere Regis) فى جولة بالكنيسة وكان يشرح لنا قصة كل جزء بالكنيسة.​ 
- بعد الدخول من الباب الرئيسى للمدرسة نمر بحديقة صغير حيث يقام سنويا خيمة للسيرك القومى ثم نصل لمبنى المدرسة ونصعد السلالم لندخل المبنى وبعد عدة امتار نجد انفسنا عند باب الكنيسة حيث يوجد تمثال للقديس جان باتيست دولاسال وهو من اهم الرهبان اللازريت وهى الرهبنة التى يتبعها رهبان المدرسة.
- بعد دخولنا الكنيسة نجد تمثالين احدهما على اليمين والاخر على اليسار لقديسة العذراء مريم والقديسة تيريز و الكنيسة على شكل مستطيل طويل وبسقف نصف دائرى يقف على اعمدة بطول الكنيسة.
- على حوائط الكنيسة الجانبية يمينا ويسارا نجد نوافد بطول الحائط من الزجاج الملون وتحكى كل نافذة قصة قديس او قديسة (البابا اثناسيوس – البابا كيرلس – القديس جان بابتيست دولاسال – القديسة جان دارك – القديسة تيريز واخرون) ولكن للأسف هذه النوافذ قد اضيرت من الرطوبة والملح لقرب الكنيسة من البحر وتم ترميم مجموعة منها والباقى لايزال العمل سارى بهم. يحيط بكل نافذة من الجانبين مشاهد من حياة السيد المسيح محفورة على الحائط.
- نتحرك لمقدمة الكنيسة لنجد على اليسار الإنبل وهو المكان العالى الذى كان يقف عليه الواعظ اثناء العظة ليسمعه كل من بالكنيسة ولكنه الآن اصبح غير مستخدم بعد ظهور الميكرفونات. بعدها نصل لمقدمة الكنيسة لنرى المذبح الكبير وخلفه تمثال للقديس مرقس الذى على اسمه المدرسة والكنيسة وتمثال اخر للقديس جان بابتيست دولاسال يعلوهم تمثال للسيد المسيح.
- يوجد 5 نوافد من الزجاج الملون فى اول الكنيسة احدهم عليه صورة السيد المسيح والباقى صور للإنجيليين الأربعة (القديس متى – القديس مرقس – القديس لوقا – القيس يوحنا).
- وبجوار النوافذ يوجد لوحتين بالفسيفساء احدهما للمسيح مع تلميذى عمواس والاخرى للمسيح على الصليب وعلى جانبى المذبح الرئيسى يوجد مذبحين صغيرين
عند هذه النقطة اذا قمنا بلفة كاملة لنرى اخر الكنيسة سنرى احد اهم معالم كنيسة سان مارك وهو الأورج العملاق احد التحف الباقية وكان يستعمل فى الألحان الكنسية وهو الآن تحت الترميم ايضا حيث انه يتكون من آلة عملاقة تقع خلف حائط الكنيسة ويقع بمدرج علوى فى اخر الكنيسة.​ 
. ​


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة كلية سان مارك:*

كنيسه بجد جميييييييييله
واثريه وتصميمها راااااااااائع

ميرسى ليك يا ملك 
ربنا يعوووضك


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة كلية سان مارك:*

مرسي يا تويتي علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## فادية (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة كلية سان مارك:*

موضوع جميل عزيزي الملك العقرب 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة كلية سان مارك:*

مرسي يا فادية مرورك شرفنا


----------



## يوسف الضعيف (24 مارس 2009)

الكنيسه فعلا رائعه وتحفه معماريه وقيمه اثريه وانا صليت فيها كتير من حظي الكويس

الموضوع حلو وربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 مارس 2009)

يوسف الضعيف قال:


> الكنيسه فعلا رائعه وتحفه معماريه وقيمه اثريه وانا صليت فيها كتير من حظي الكويس
> 
> الموضوع حلو وربنا يباركك


 مرسي يا باشا ربنا يبارك يا حبيبي علي ردك الجميل


----------



## mero_engel (25 مارس 2009)

*تحفه فعلا *
*ميرسي ليك يا ملك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2009)

جميله جدا 

ميررررسى على الصور والمعلومات يا الملك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 مارس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *تحفه فعلا *
> 
> *ميرسي ليك يا ملك*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 مرسي يا ميرو نورتي بجد ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جميله جدا ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الصور والمعلومات يا الملك ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 العفو يا حبي بامانة منور و انتا اصفريت كدا ههههههههههههههه مرسي علي ردك الجميل و ربنا يديم كاهنوتك ههههه اصدي اشرافك


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 مارس 2009)

*من اجمال الاماكن الى نزلت فيها وشوفتها مكان جميل جدا وشكرا يا ملك للموضوع *​


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2009)

جميلة جداااا  الكنيسة يا الملك

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 مارس 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *من اجمال الاماكن الى نزلت فيها وشوفتها مكان جميل جدا وشكرا يا ملك للموضوع *​


اه ما هم هناك عملو نصب تذكاري باسمك عشان عرفوا انك جيتي  بما ان الكنيسة تبع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية احتمال بابا روما يبعتلك اهداء ههههههههههههههههه مرسي يا قمر علي ردك الجميل


----------



## gigi angel (26 مارس 2009)

بجد كنيسه رائعه 

مرسى جدا يا ملك العقرب على الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميلة جداااا الكنيسة يا الملك
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 كليمو باشا حبيب قلبي منور يا جنرال مرسي علي ردك الرائع


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 مارس 2009)

gigi angel قال:


> بجد كنيسه رائعه
> 
> مرسى جدا يا ملك العقرب على الموضوع الرائع ده


 العفو يا قمر ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

